# Just started sexting with my wife, anyone else do this regularly?



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

So this started innocently enough. I'm a truck driver usually gone from a few nights a week. This weekend my wife and I spent the weekend at my parents condo at the beach. On Sunday it was chilly in the morning it was a bit chilly and she was wearing a tightish hoodie. Her she looked great and told her so. Later in the day it was getting warmer and I told her I would carry the hoodie if she wanted to take the hoodie off. She told me she could not because as she was getting dressed her T shirt and bra fell into the open toilet and as such she was not wearing anything else. I became instantly aroused and pulled back the collar for a peek. Sure enough, there they were in all their glory. I would have raped on the spot if there had not been about a thousand people on the boardwalk. 

Fast forward to today. The sight of her breasts free in that hoodie has been burning on my mind all day and I started sending her a few texts about it. Well the texts have been flying back and forth all day. If I was home right now I'm sure she would be tearing my cloths off right a out now.  I'm not getting home tonite though 

I told her if she comes to me tomorrow wearing that hoodie she's getting raped. She said I dare you. I can't wait to get home tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Perhaps there's a more correct way to describe your desire for your wife rather than "I'm going to rape her"? And more accurate, since she's a willing participant. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

PBear said:


> Perhaps there's a more correct way to describe your desire for your wife rather than "I'm going to rape her"? And more accurate, since she's a willing participant.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think the two of them (and everyone on TAM) knows what they were talking about. Lighten up PBear!


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

SadSamIAm said:


> I think the two of them (and everyone on TAM) knows what they were talking about. Lighten up PBear!


I do apologize if I offended anyone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## more_waffles (Sep 18, 2012)

My wife and I started this recently. It's a great way to keep the pot simmering throughout the day. Sometimes I'll send her a naughty text while we're in the same room, so I can see her reaction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## essexgirl (Nov 13, 2012)

all I can say is "lucky lady". If that happened to me, I doubt if my husband would even take any notice


----------



## ManOhMan2013 (Aug 1, 2013)

I tried to sext with my wife. She never replies.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I started sending flirty texts to my wife a couple of months ago. The reaction has been pretty "meh". Still waiting for anything remotely flirty to get sent back.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Try using Skype when you are staying in a hotel away from home. It can be a fun extension of your sex life.



Instead of "rape" use "ravish". I would edit your post because the use of "rape" lightly will offend a lot of people. I know that was not your intent, but for people who have experienced rape it's use is not taken likely.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Rayloveshiswife said:


> Fast forward to today. The sight of her breasts free in that hoodie has been burning on my mind all day and I started sending her a few texts about it. Well the texts have been flying back and forth all day. If I was home right now I'm sure she would be tearing my cloths off right a out now.  I'm not getting home tonite though
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


All I can say is lucky you/lucky her!

ETA: can't believe my post almost identical to Essex.

Anyway, I sent some sexts to my H maybe 5 of them in a row not too long ago. No response so when I got home I asked him why no response so he grabs his phone, sees the texts for the first time and says "Oh, my bad"


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

My wife and I do this. No pics though. I like to talk about what I'm going to do to her when I get home. She likes to talk smack about how "I can't handle this", I'd better bring it yada, yada, yada. We're so freaking competitive, even in the bedroom.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

It makes my wife mad, rather hear it I guess, but she is ld.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I have to admit, I bristled a bit at the use of the word 'rape' but understand the point.

My STBW and I sext all the time, pretty much every day. Some times it's more flirty, and other times, it gets down right vulgar. We love it, and it is a great fun way to keep the sexual tension going when we are apart.

Nothing like sitting in a meeting at work getting a sext from her telling me what she's going to do to me later, and then getting the pic of that naked body she's going to do it with


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Rayloveshiswife said:


> I do apologize if I offended anyone
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No worries Ray. You can't rape the willing.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

H and I sext all the time. And when we are not sexting, we are verbally flirting. Or IMing across the room while the kids are in the room.


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

RClawson said:


> No worries Ray. You can't rape the willing.


My thoughts exactly. And she does sound willing. 

I love my wife
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

ManOhMan2013 said:


> I tried to sext with my wife. She never replies.


LOL! 

I laugh because I understand this completely!

I used to try to sext the wife, but she'd either get mad or never respond.

The pathetic part of it in my case is that when her boyfriend did it, apparently it was just awesomely fun for her.

I Sigh now.


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

alphaomega said:


> LOL!
> 
> I laugh because I understand this completely!
> 
> ...


Was the boyfriend part of an EA. if so I would guess she like it because it was wrong. 

I love this. But I might have to use it to flirt with her a lot too. I believe I might upset her if it was all sexual. She already thinks I think about sex too much. Don't want to put her off. We are in a good place, but are still rebuilding our communication channels.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> I started sending flirty texts to my wife a couple of months ago. The reaction has been pretty "meh". Still waiting for anything remotely flirty to get sent back.


You've got to stop putting "Waka! Waka!" at the end of your sexts, Fozzy


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

sext means a lot

means "if you do everything right you get this"

you know you will get it anyways though so its mostly a tease to get the mind going


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes, all the time.

If I am early at work I sometimes ask her what knickers she put on.

It got to the point that I had asked her so many times she would just send "white with red hearts, love you, how has your day been" without me even asking her.

She isn't too keen if I send pics as she is worried people might see.

We also do jokey/sexy texts too.

One of my favourites was;

"You're going to get." (then wait half an hour)

"(X) (fill in your size) inches. (wait)

"Of hard."

"pounding"

"Rain! or so the weatherman says"

She found it funny when I got home but it did also get her going.


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> Yes, all the time.
> 
> If I am early at work I sometimes ask her what knickers she put on.
> 
> ...


That is funny as hell. Definitely gonna try that some time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

alphaomega said:


> LOL!
> 
> I laugh because I understand this completely!
> 
> ...


same here


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

ManOhMan2013 said:


> I tried to sext with my wife. She never replies.


Yep, same here.


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

Update:
Well it looks like my wife and I will be sexting from now on. When I got home last night she met at the door wearing only a football jersey that was way too small and showed off her shape quite nicely. We practically did it at the front door, the sex was awesome. 

As a truck driver gone about two nights a week. Our marriage is on the mend from being sexless, this looks like it will be a great tool to our desire for each other high while I'm gone. Just gotta keep coming up with new stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DobermanLove (Aug 19, 2013)

I love sexting with my fiance It makes both of us crazy!!


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

The only downside to it I have found is that she was hot and bothered most of the day and did not want any foreplay. She was wet and ready to go as soon I hit the door. Too bad, I love the foteplay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Rayloveshiswife said:


> The only downside to it I have found is that she was hot and bothered most of the day and did not want any foreplay. She was wet and ready to go as soon I hit the door. Too bad, I love the foteplay.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Take control of the pace, and don't let her jump right on it. A little dominance can be a wonderful thing. 

You can also exchange pics, stories you like (www.lush.com), have her call you while you're driving and she's taking care of business at home or reading you a story...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Im not very good with "sexting" per se like typing dirty talk ( though i do like to talk dirty ) typing the words nope. 

My main weapon of choice would be a picture of something naughty instead


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

omgitselaine said:


> Im not very good with "sexting" per se like typing dirty talk ( though i do like to talk dirty ) typing the words nope.
> 
> My main weapon of choice would be a picture of something naughty instead


Well they say a picture says a thousand words


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Re: Just started sexting with my wife, anyone else do this regularly?*



azteca1986 said:


> Well they say a picture says a thousand words


Thus why i usually only send pictures  i really hope n'y hubby never loses his cell and keeps it locked at all times


----------

